

When student debt is a good thing - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/When-student-debt-is-a-good-thing/944

======
infinibuy
Using college loans at low interest rates to help start a business is a good
idea but how often does a student actaully have any money left at the end of
the schooling to launch such an endeavor? I am currently a student in college
and I don't have any student loans out as of right now. Maybe my last semester
I might sign up for one to start a business after I graduate.

